# Configuring a Dokuwiki Webserver



## pgunston

Hi, 

I am trying to configure dokuwiki on an Ubuntu Server.

First, I installed LAMP (Linux Apache MySql PHP) and then I installed DokuWiki to the default filepath: localhost/dokuwiki/doku.php 

When I try to access this on another computer, I receive the message "Forbidden - You don't have permission to access /dokuwiki/doku.php on this server." 

I have done some research, and I have determined that this is probably a security issue with my server.

Does anyone know what I need to do to get this working? I can't find much information online.


----------



## Fjandr

The directories need to be readable by the user/group that Apache is run by. You can check the Apache user by opening the httpd.conf file wherever Apache is installed.

If there is an .htaccess file anywhere in the directory in question, or any parent directory, make sure it is configured correctly.

Have you created any simple test pages to verify basic remote functionality of the web server?


----------

